# Merge Cells from active row down



## Shadkng (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi,  I need some help merging an area.  I would like to merge from the active cell col A to Col H, but also down 10 rows.  I need a section where I can drop in some text.  Below is what I have.  Thanks


```
Sub test()
Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).EntireRow.Select
ActiveCell.Offset(2).Select

Range(Cells(ActiveCell.Row, "A"), Cells(ActiveCell.Row, "H")).MergeCells = True

End Sub
```


----------



## Z51 (Dec 22, 2022)

Try:

```
Sub Shadkng()
ActiveCell.Resize(10, 8).MergeCells = True
End Sub
```


----------



## Flaiban (Dec 22, 2022)

Would be ?


```
Sub test()

Range(Cells(ActiveCell.Row, "A"), Cells(ActiveCell.Row, "H")).Resize(10).Merge

End Sub
```


----------



## Shadkng (Dec 22, 2022)

Flaiban said:


> Would be ?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


OK, thanks.  I added some code to copy some data from another sheet.  However instead of _Range("A56:H65").Select, _can we paste into the resize section whereever that will be?  Because that range will change all the time.  Thanks


```
Sub test()
Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).EntireRow.Select
ActiveCell.Offset(2).Select

Range(Cells(ActiveCell.Row, "A"), Cells(ActiveCell.Row, "H")).Resize(10).Merge

Sheets("terms").Select
    Range("A1:H10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("DETAIL FORM").Select
    Range("A56:H65").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste

End Sub
[I]
```
[/I]


----------

